# Ascouple Of New Ones



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Tried a brown trout and still playing around with the 'water colors'. All 3" (80mm) unweighted. Pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love those! I am intrigued by the watercolor effect you do! Great looking trout. !%


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome, haz, love the water colour effect, that brown trout is wicked!!!

Etch


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing paint work Pete. I really like the bottom one.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the bottom one as well!!1

flash-----------------------out


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What a cool painting trick! Those are gorgeous! I really love the bottom one, Pete.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I like em all!!! GREAT!!!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Pete, 

I've found that there are time's when painting that a certain something happens to make a paint job stand out from the norm. The norm being maybe the last one that you painted, or maybe the next one you'll paint. Something that defies explanation ,and dare's replication. I think you have some example's of this here.

Great Job,

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree, Douglas, I think those are outstanding baits.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

very very nice!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete just fantastic! That paint style is very special. I love them all! That orange one .....Wow


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Agreed here. That paint style just draws your eyes to it. Very unusual, but beautiful, concept. Enjoy seeing your work, as always.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm back, in and out I had to do some work today. Wow, thanks all for your compliments, I was really surprised when I cleared the colored one as well. Just looking at it in real life, daylight, it is more a red-brown than bright red (I posted them last night). This one is the fourth in a series of experiments (starting with the one below in a previous post) and I am starting to realize the possibilities of mucking around with these. Thanks again pete


----------

